
I told a job applicant how much he sucked. Here’s what happened… - umairj
https://www.exasol.com/de/blog/i-told-a-job-applicant-how-much-he-sucked/
======
ggggtez
Garbage article. "I told someone they were bad and then they said ok. The end"

Why would you even post this? Do you enjoy wasting your own time?

~~~
umairj
The main purpose of the article is to discuss how giving an honest feedback
can be helpful for candidates.

~~~
ggggtez
Balony. This story might as well be fake, with how little detail there is.
There is nothing to draw from this of value.

------
avian
Clickbait title. The candidate thanked the interviewer for honest feedback
that would help him improve himself in the future.

